# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Rapterbone's Yoga Workbook

## Rapterbone

Along with doing this Yoga class, I am also participating in the intro course run by OpheliaBlue. I am not too knowledgable about the parameters of this class, but I am going to start with the all-day awareness techniques. 

So far, I been practicing the listening versions of the homework. Whenever I walk around school, I try to listen to multiple conversations whilst focusing on the sound of my footsteps and other sounds like air conditioning, doors opening closing, etc.

I am also working on my sight awareness by trying to notice all different clothes my peers are wearing and such. 

I will post soon/read more up on my results. I will jump back and forth between the two courses. THANKS  :Shades wink:

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class!

----------

